

What advertising can't fix - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/09/what-advertisin.html

======
DabAsteroid
First paragraph:

 _If you spend more than a quarter of a billion dollars on an ad campaign for
a tech company, people will talk about it. If you give Jerry Seinfeld, the
most famous comedian ever, $10 million to be in a few of the commercials you
do, people will talk about it even more._

